# The Dark Knight Trilogy: Ultimate collection on Sept 24, 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE DARK KNIGHT TRILOGY:
ULTIMATE COLLECTOR’S EDITION
BLU-RAY™ DEBUT SEPTEMBER 24
FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT

All Three Films, New Special Features, and Memorabilia


Burbank, Calif. July 1, 2013 – Christopher Nolan’s reimagining of the Batman franchise beginning with 2005’s Batman Begins enjoyed phenomenal critical and box-office success.
Now on September 24, Nolan’s three Batman films – Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, and The Dark Knight Rises – will be released by Warner Bros. Home Entertainment as The Dark Knight Trilogy: Ultimate Collector’s Edition. The six-disc set will feature all three films with their existing extra content, two new featurettes and exclusive new collectible memorabilia. This must-own collection for fans of DC Comics’ Caped Crusader is available in premium packaging and will sell for $99.97 SRP.


About the Ultimate Collector’s Edition (UCE):

*Disc 1 – Batman Begins Feature and Special Features
*Disc 2 – The Dark Knight Feature
*Disc 3 – The Dark Knight Special Features
*Disc 4 – The Dark Knight Rises Feature 
*Disc 5 – The Dark Knight Rises Special Features
*Disc 6 – Bonus Disc of New Special Features (details follow)


NEW Special Features:

The Fire Rises: The Creation and Impact of The Dark Knight Trilogy - The inside perspective on the fascinating story behind the creation of one of the most celebrated franchises and how it changed the scope of movie making….forever. Full of never-before-seen footage, rare moments, and exclusive interviews with Guillermo Del Toro, Damon Lindelof, Michael Mann, Richard Roeper, Zack Snyder and others.
· Christopher Nolan & Richard Donner: A Conversation - For the first time, Directors Christopher Nolan (The Dark Knight Trilogy) and Richard Donner (Superman) sit down to discuss the trials and triumphs involved in bringing the two most iconic superheroes of all time to the big screen, and how Superman influenced Nolan when developing Batman Begins.
· IMAX® Sequences: The Dark Knight; The Dark Knight Rises - See your favorite scenes as they were intended in the original IMAX© aspect ratio

Exclusive NEW Memorabilia:

· Premium Mattel Hot Wheels Vehicles: Batmobile, Batpod and Tumbler
· Newly commissioned collectible art cards by Mondo featuring Scarecrow, Joker, Bane, Harvey Dent, and Ra's al Ghul
· 48-page hardcover book featuring production stills and behind the scenes images from all three movies


About The Films


Batman Begins (2005)

Batman Begins explores the origins of the Batman legend and the Dark Knight’s emergence as a force for good in Gotham. In the wake of his parents’ murder, disillusioned industrial heir Bruce Wayne (Christian Bale) travels the world seeking the means to fight injustice and turn fear against those who prey on the fearful. He returns to Gotham and unveils his alter-ego: Batman, a masked crusader who uses his strength, intellect and an array of high tech deceptions to fight the sinister forces that threaten the city.

The Dark Knight (2008)

The follow-up to Batman Begins, The Dark Knight reunites director Christopher Nolan and star Christian Bale, who reprises the role of Batman/Bruce Wayne in his continuing war on crime. With the help of Lt. Jim Gordon (Gary Oldman) and District Attorney Harvey Dent (Aaron Eckhart), Batman sets out to destroy organized crime in Gotham for good. The triumvirate proves effective, but soon find themselves prey to a rising criminal mastermind known as The Joker (Heath Ledger), who thrusts Gotham into anarchy and forces Batman closer to crossing the fine line between hero and vigilante. Maggie Gyllenhaal joins the cast as Rachel Dawes. Returning from Batman Begins are Oldman, Michael Caine as Alfred and Morgan Freeman as Lucius Fox.

Dark Knight Rises (2012)

It has been eight years since Batman vanished into the night, turning, in that instant, from hero to fugitive. Assuming the blame for the death of D.A. Harvey Dent, the Dark Knight sacrificed everything for what he and Commissioner Gordon both hoped was the greater good. For a time the lie worked, as criminal activity in Gotham City was crushed under the weight of the anti-crime Dent Act.

But everything will change with the arrival of a cunning cat burglar with a mysterious agenda. Far more dangerous, however, is the emergence of Bane, a masked terrorist whose ruthless plans for Gotham drive Bruce out of his self-imposed exile. But even if he dons the cape and cowl again, Batman may be no match for Bane. Christian Bale stars, along with Michael Caine, Gary Oldman, Anne Hathaway, Tom Hardy, Marion Cotillard, Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Morgan Freeman.


THE DARK KNIGHT TRILOGY: ULTIMATE COLLECTOR’S EDITION (BD)



Street Date: September 24, 2013

Order Due Date: August 20, 2013

Catalog/UPC #: 1000372133 / 883929308002
Pricing: $99.97 SRP


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Warner is getting a bit long in the tooth now...first, the announcement of an _Exorcist 40th Anniversary_ and now this "new" Batman box set? Just to garner some additional features? Look, I'm as much of a comic adaptation fanatic as the next guy and always love watching the extras on these features to learn more about the rogues galleries and comic comparisons and such, but this is ridiculous -- they want the people who bought the original three-film set when _Dark Knight Rises_ came out to now double-dip on this? I suppose an argument can be made that this is geared more towards those who _didn't_ buy that first set, but then what about that first collection? Are they going to sell them alongside one another in retail channels?

No thanks; as cool as these sets look on a display shelf, I'll keep the individual Blu-rays I own of _Batman Begins, The Dark Knight_ and the steelcase of _Dark Knight Rises_...:sarcastic:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

this is warner. they've double, triple and quadruple dipped on titles ever since the DVD heyday. we have like 4 version of 300 released on blu-ray alone lol


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

_You_ have _four_ copies of differently released versions of _300?_ Or are you saying there _are_ four different variants of it out there?

I know the first BD release of this title was riddled with compression issues, rendering a transfer that was uber-grainy and a bit tough to look at...:rolleyesno:

Made a lot of first-time HDTV owners think something was off with their display or, in certain circumstances, calibration settings...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> _You_ have _four_ copies of differently released versions of _300?_ Or are you saying there _are_ four different variants of it out there?
> 
> I know the first BD release of this title was riddled with compression issues, rendering a transfer that was uber-grainy and a bit tough to look at...:rolleyesno:
> 
> Made a lot of first-time HDTV owners think something was off with their display or, in certain circumstances, calibration settings...


there's 4 variants out there.


and actually that's not compression issues. the film was shot mostly digitally with a green screen and then the grain was ARTIFICIALLY added in to give it a certain texture and to cover up the switches from film to digital so it didn't look as jarring. it was done purposefully and wasn't a compression issue at all. it was definitely different and certainly made people double check their displays calibration though


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

So you didn't mean _you specifically_ own four versions...yes?

It has been so long since I was embroiled in the whole "_300_ grain" debacle I actually didn't remember what it was all about; I'm not a fan of the title, so I didn't buy it but I recall when the hobbyist world was entrenched in the whole fiasco about its so-called "grainy" picture that made many people believe they "weren't watching HD" or that their "displays were off" somehow...

I do recall, now that we're talking about it, that Snyder purposely utilized an intricate grain structure in the film's layerings and detailing and in the midst of it all was an attempt to manipulate variations of digital video within the algorithms. In simple terms, it was _an intentionally grainy presentation_...:bigsmile:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> In simple terms, it was _an intentionally grainy presentation_...:bigsmile:


I remember that very well because 300 was one of the first DVD's I bought for my Oppo 981 and I was pretty upset at how it looked (still a great movie though). They did pretty much the same thing with Blackhawk Down. Dredd also has it but only in darker scenes which might mean it was the camera causing it and not during post production.

It seems like they've moved on from adding graininess to lens flare, I'm not sure which is worse!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> I remember that very well because I had just gotten my HDTV around when that DVD came out and I was pretty upset at how it looked (still a great movie though). They did pretty much the same thing with Blackhawk Down. Dredd also has it but only in darker scenes which might mean it was the camera causing it and not during post production.
> 
> It seems like they've moved on from adding graininess to lens flare, I'm not sure which is worse!


Lens flare? No one does it like JJ _"Star Trek"_ Abrams...:T :rolleyesno:

Indeed, Infra; many films are intentionally riddled with dollops of grain -- aside from the excellent example you mentioned, _Black Hawk Down_ (which exhibits this grainy structure even on the Superbit DVD which I own) and of course _300_ we had titles like _Daredevil_ and the _Dawn of the Dead_ remake which both, even in DVD form (also two titles I own) exhibit layers and layers of jumpy, twitchy film grain elements running in the background of nearly every scene. With regard to _Dawn of the Dead_, this too was done by Zack Snyder, so I'm wondering if it's just a stylistic choice when it comes to his techniques; we'll have to see if _Man of Steel_ looks grainy when it arrives...:yikes:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

You're right, those also had a bunch of grain.

Now that I think about it Death Proof might just win the post production video quality reducing award with all the jumps and skips that were added - I thought I had a bad DVD when I first watched it!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> You're right, those also had a bunch of grain.


Indeed; this always bothered me about both _Daredevil_ and _Dawn_ (both of which I own in "Full Screen" DVD editions because I bought them back when I first got into DVD and was running a 4:3 Sony Trinitron display so you could see the grain structure even further magnified! :unbelievable: :unbelievable: :yikes: :yikes but eventually came to accept that it's the way the directors _wanted_ them to look moreso than a problem of some kind with the disc encoding...



> Now that I think about it Death Proof might just win the post production video quality reducing award with all the jumps and skips that were added - I thought I had a bad DVD when I first watched it!


Oh yeah -- I totally forgot about Tarantino's _Death Proof!_ Yeah...talk about grain and noise and as you said post-production video quality reduction! Wow; I remember the Blu-ray looking so uneven and headache inducing I thought something had happened to my display or player -- but I also knew, going into it, that Tarantino went for a "scratched up 70s film stock" purposeful kind of application with this Grindhouse feature and as such when you look at it like that (more of an exploitation type of film) it becomes "more acceptable"...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Infrasonic said:


> I remember that very well because 300 was one of the first DVD's I bought for my Oppo 981 and I was pretty upset at how it looked (still a great movie though). They did pretty much the same thing with Blackhawk Down. Dredd also has it but only in darker scenes which might mean it was the camera causing it and not during post production.
> 
> It seems like they've moved on from adding graininess to lens flare, I'm not sure which is worse!


slight diff with 300 and Dredd.

300 it was a "masking" technique used to blend the smoothness of the digital scenes and the roughness of the 35 mm scenes by overlaying a fake grain layer to make it look the same, while Dredd used 100% digital cameras and the what you're seeing there is digital noise. Digital cameras look STUNNING in light, but in low level light scenes they suffer from digital noise (the level depends on the camera used), it's a byproduct of the technology. It's why Miami Vice looks so crazy during the night scenes.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> Dredd used 100% digital cameras and the what you're seeing there is digital noise.


You're absolutely right; after a quick Google search I found this article on the RED cameras that were used to film Dredd.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Infrasonic said:


> You're absolutely right; after a quick Google search I found this article on the RED cameras that were used to film Dredd.


yeah, and if you notice you'll see that the film looks slightly different in the light vs. the dark, not just with the grain but with how it "feels". it's because they used 3 different cameras. the RED MX, the S12K and the Phantom Flex cameras.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Not to derail the discussion of the movie 300 but I am a huge fan of Christopher Nolan and loved the Dark Knight movies and have all of them already on blu-ray including the "Imax versions" so I doubt I will be spending the extra money on this box set. It would have to be less than 1/2 the retail price for me to even consider it.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I totally agree, 44. :T

As for derailing, the original topic of the thread was about this new trilogy so you're not actually interrupting any discussions about _300_.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd love to see them release this series in 2.40:1 only for us fixed screen users.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Similarly, I'd love Warner and Nolan to release an "IMAX-only" variant in which the entire frame of the 16:9 display is filled with the gloriously detailed shots from the IMAX sequences during the entire run time of the features...if only for us "television screen" users...:T :innocent:

While I'll always contend that Nolan's storytelling is so compelling you don't really notice -- in a jarring way -- the switch between the ratios on the fly in _Dark Knight_ and _Dark Knight Rises_, it still bothers me when "I look for it" when watching these Blu-rays, and I would love to have an IMAX-sequence-only variant which completely fills my 16:9 TV frame without letterboxing...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ I agree and completely understand! :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Todd.....:T :wave:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> I totally agree, 44. :T
> 
> As for derailing, the original topic of the thread was about this new trilogy so you're not actually interrupting any discussions about _300_.


HAHA yeah when I made that comment I was being a bit sarcastic  

I am a fan of the movie 300 as well and am happy with the one version I have of it... whichever one that is lol


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

typ44q said:


> HAHA yeah when I made that comment I was being a bit sarcastic


No worries, my friend.


----------

